# Painted Blue Mollies?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm guessing these are similar to the Painted Glass Fish in that they are artificially colored, correct?

Pets Supplies Plus has them on sale and if they weren't artificially colored I was going to pick up a pair or two.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure they are the dyed ones Burks. 
It seems that these days they are doing it with more and more types of fish, which I loathe...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Wow, that really is a shame. Guess I won't be purchasing those. The same stores have the Glofish on sale now. No one wants to pay the $7 each for them. 

No big deal though. I'll find some kind of molly I like that doesn't grow large.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Just got back from Pets Supplies Plus. 

They have "Painted Balloon Mollies" for sale. One was white with a large patch of purple, another was white with green and purple stripes, and the last had a large patch of purple on one side and green stripes on the other. Horrible stuff, first time I've seen painted mollies.

On the plus side: I did find a 2g eclipse style tank on sale for $8, regular $36. Comes with filter and lights. May go pick one up tomorrow for a shrimp breeder or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

I think painted glass fish are dyed.



Burks said:


> I'm guessing these are similar to the Painted Glass Fish in that they are artificially colored, correct?
> 
> Pets Supplies Plus has them on sale and if they weren't artificially colored I was going to pick up a pair or two.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

And how do you paint a fish? Don't they squirm around a lot when handled?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> And how do you paint a fish? Don't they squirm around a lot when handled?


Usually with a needle. Death By Dyeing I saw a sad sight at my LFS today. Painted green tiger barbs. These were albino tiger barbs dyed with a green area around the top. I totally don't understand that, there are already green tiger barbs. Why dye the white ones?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Which department oversees pet stores? 
I would assume some regulations are being ignored. 

This can be stopped by drowning the major pet stores in regulatory paperwork. I would assume that a permit would be required for this. At the very least. Any business owners in the hobby care to comment on the quickest way to stop this from being done? 

I would assume that there is also a health risk to the workers being paid to do this to the poor fish.

ANGLS186 I love your avatar.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw some larger fish (for some reason, I can't remember what kind they were) with large hearts painted on their sides, some pink and some purple. No idea how it was done, exactly, but it seemed pretty sad and unnecessary to me. I really don't understand the whole painted/injected fish thing.

(Upon further thought, the fish may have been giant gouramis.)


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

I think some that are new to the fish keeping hobby want only colorful fish. And so they buy what is unnaturally pretty, rather than buying a truly beautiful fish, one that shows its real natural look. 
People are to wrapped up in what looks good, instead of what is good. And those are the people that think that fish are disposable pets.
Its very very sad indeed, I saw the painted glass fish at the lfs, it was sick.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

tundrafour said:


> I saw some larger fish (for some reason, I can't remember what kind they were) with large hearts painted on their sides, some pink and some purple. No idea how it was done, exactly, but it seemed pretty sad and unnecessary to me. I really don't understand the whole painted/injected fish thing.


The painted designs on fish are a new fad. They will do hearts for Valentine's day, stars for Christmas, etc.... :mad2: 
I believe the designs are something similar to the tatooing process, so it has to be another horrible thing for the fish to endure.

I just gave our LFS another chewing out the other day for insisting on carrying the painted Tetra's, and he told me that they pretty much have to carry them for the parents to buy for their kids.... Grrrrrr.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

There is a LFS in my area that sells painted glass fish  makes me sick 
I always tell them how disturbing it is to see, but they tell me they they are a big seller. I wish some one would drown them in paper work. 
Thanx my 5 year old loves it too. 


Jimbo205 said:


> Which department oversees pet stores?
> I would assume some regulations are being ignored.
> 
> This can be stopped by drowning the major pet stores in regulatory paperwork. I would assume that a permit would be required for this. At the very least. Any business owners in the hobby care to comment on the quickest way to stop this from being done?
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*painted barbs*

Went in to my LFS this eve and they were selling painted red tiger barbs
(they looked pink and red). Do they think using a term like painted sounds better than tattooed?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> Do they think using a term like painted sounds better than tattooed?


 Yes. It is all in the marketing. Like how gambling is now called -Gaming. The terms used sound harmless and appropriate for a child. Therefore, people don't think further of it.

Anyone know someone on APC that knows how to bury these 'suppliers' with the appropriate regulatory paperwork?


----------

